# MQ's Flag Pole



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Some of you may know that I had plans to install a flag pole in the front yard where a Bradford Pear tree use to be. The tree was split in half during Hurricane Florance, so instead of trying to save the tree, I decided to go with a flag pole since I have always wanted one and the tree was getting a little too big and casting a shadow on the grass for too long which as causing some thin spots. I also was having an issue of some of the roots starting to protrude also which I didn't care for. So shortly after the storm had passed I started to slowly cut down the tree all the way down to the root ball and I was finally able to remove 90% of the tree from it's original spot. It took me all Fall and Winter to do that as I would usually have to wait for good weather and a day off work which seemed far and few between 


















So my next task was to find a suitable flag pole to go in it's place. I originally was going to go with a 25' pole but at the last minute decided to go big and go with the 30' pole as it was just a little bit more money but I figured it would be worth it in the long run and it would allow me to fly a larger flag too. I bought the flag and pole through American Flag and Flagpole Company as they seemed to have the best price on what I was looking for. They are in MN but the pole was shipped out of TX and only took less than a week to be delivered by freight. The carrier was ABF and the guy that delivered it wasn't the greatest guy from what my wife said but he did help move it all into the garage. The pole came in 2 pieces and since it was aluminum it wasn't too bad to move around, my wife and I did it fairly easily.

I had a kidney shaped concrete curbing around the tree before but I decided to go a different route since it can be a PIA to mow around. I got the curbing long before I got into reel mowing and probably would have gone with a different design. I decided to go with pavers that would sit below the level of the grass so I could easily mow right over them and not have to worry too much about anything. I also wanted to have the flag lit during the night so I wouldn't have to take it down and plus I think it just looks cool :thumbup: I went with the Volt Salty Dog MR16 Well Light and a small Volt 100 Watt slim line LED transformer that has the Dusk-Dawn option which I really like. I went with 4 lights around the base of the pole and even though I bought the 7W MR16 bulbs from Volt they only came in 3,000K color temperature and I was really wanting 5,000K. I searched high and low for a quality 5K MR16 bulb but couldn't find anything that I was comfortable with. I finally found some RAB 8 watt 5K LED MR16 Bulbs and they light up the flag much better with the whiter light that I prefer :thumbup:

*These pictures are of the base and sleeve, I dug a 2ft square hole 3ft deep and used (15) 50 lb bags of 4000 psi concrete to anchor it all in. I also used a 12 inch Sonotube to make the pedestal. *

















*These are right after I installed the lights and ran the cable to wire and power them all. These have the 3K Volt LED lights in them.*

































*These are after I got all the pavers in and I was basically ready for the flag pole at this point. I still need to adjust a few of them and add polymeric sand to lock everything in.*

















*These are of the final project, one in the day and one in the night. Sorry about the night shot but the street light kind of got in the way. I might take one from a different angle.*

















I am very pleased with how it all turned out and I have to say that I am glad that it is all done now! I am sure I forgot to mention something so if you have any questions please feel free to ask away. The flag is 6x10 foot flag BTW!!!


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

Man that is awesome. Great job, and the paver job looks great too with the lights. I don't have a good place for a flag on my current lot....maybe a smaller one, but I sure do have plans for my next home to include one.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

What a great project! Really like the lights at the base to illuminate it at night. Great work MQ!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

That looks really good! I want to get a flagpole in as well. I don't think I'll be able to do it in time for Memorial Day though.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

That's awesome @Mightyquinn !


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Great job! So wish I could have a flag pole...


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Awesome job! Just wanted to add a tid but of info. If you live in an HOA depending on your state you can install a flag pole even if the HOA says no! Florida has a state statute that criminalizes the blocking if installation and it fining a land owner when installing a flag. In Florida you can install a 20' pole and up to two flags anywhere on property you own!

I installed one this winter and got a letter from my HOA saying all yard ornaments must be in the back yard... replied with the state statute and shortly after at the next meeting an amended deceleration was signed in to correct the covenants documentation.

Check your state statutes if you're dealing with an HOA and want to show your patriotism!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Love this!

The @Iriasj2009® paver system looks fantastic. I wouldn't have guessed 5k would look so go but it looks great!

:thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Love this!
> 
> The @Iriasj2009® paver system looks fantastic. I wouldn't have guessed 5k would look so go but it looks great!
> 
> :thumbup:


I need to take a better picture of the flag with the 5K lights, it really makes it pop over the 3K lights I originally had. :thumbup:

I did steal the @Iriasj2009® paver system as I really liked the idea :thumbup:


----------



## Startingout (Jun 5, 2019)

Excellent job. A flag pole is on my to-do list. I wasn't planning on doing the volt lighting but you convinced me. What was the total time the job took?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Great job on the flagpole! We planted ours a couple years ago and I've been back & forth whether I should add any lights to it. After seeing this I think I definitely will. Really nice @Mightyquinn


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Go Vols


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SWB said:


>


I've always liked those fairybell trees.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


A bit pricey but very well made. My wife puts them up and takes them down every year by herself.


----------

